# Printing needs - laser or ink-jet printer, a printing service?



## shanti (Dec 3, 2011)

I rarely use a printer these days but there's still a time when I need to print. 

My ink-jet printer often fails when I need it. Guess the printer head is dried up due to a lack of usage. 

I'm wondering if I'm better off switching to a cheap black-and-white laser printer. If there is a store where I can bring in my document and use their printer, it's even better. But I want to do it by myself, not leaving it to the store. 

Are there anyone who's using the printing service?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought a Samsung laser printer on sale for $100 five years ago. I only recently went to a new toner. Like you, I don't print often and laser offers the advantage of not drying up. I believe it's cheaper over the long run. And the printing results are much better.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We buy new/reinked cartridges every 6 months when we snowbird. It is the costs of convenience. Laser is cheaper but we like colour.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

shanti said:


> I rarely use a printer these days but there's still a time when I need to print.
> *
> My ink-jet printer often fails when I need it. Guess the printer head is dried up due to a lack of usage. *


*

Inkjet print heads need periodic maintance. Pretty much most inkjet printers have removable ink cartridges and print heads.
So what is the big deal about getting some isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) from a pharmacy and soaking
the print head in an alcohol bath to soften the dried up ink..which is alcohol based to begin with? 

I even refill my own ink wells (5 of them at a time) and
save $$$$$ in costly ink well replacement..which is
probably one of the world's costliest liquids! 

I have a Canon Pixma ip5200 photo quality printer..and I've been cleaning my print heads for years now..and the printer is still working fine both on photos and B&W documents. 

But I agree.. for just printing B&W documents..the laser is
better as the toner cartriges don't dry up like the inkjets. 

I just picked up a second Canon Pixma on Kijjii for $25...
because..you guessed it..the print head was clogged
and the owner bought a new printer..so I cleaned it and
the print head is working fine now.
I now have a backup printer in case my original one fails electronically..or the print head carriage messes up,
so I also have a spare print head that I can use while
soaking and cleaning the clogged one..works well for me. 

Give me some points for printer frugality please.*


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> *We buy new/reinked cartridges every 6 months when we snowbird*. It is the costs of convenience. Laser is cheaper but we like colour.


Yes, that is the way to go..but all you have to do is to remove the cartridges, wrap them in saran wrap, so they don't dry out, and put them in a zip lock baggy and put them in the fridge (not the freezer!). They will be ready
to use, when you come back. 

Remove the inkjet print head, soak it in isopropyl
alcohol, and flush the screens/inkjets so that the writing heads are clean...then wrap up the entire print head in saran wrap and tin foil. Pop it wrapped up in the fridge..that way the head will be nice and clean and ready
for use when you come back.

Why spend $$$ on ink, when you don't have to?..unless the ink wells are exhausted.


----------



## shanti (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks all. 

For now, I'll try cleaning the print head to see if I can salvage what I have. And, I keep looking for a cheap laser printer. The next time I need is, for sure, the income tax filing time.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

shanti said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> For now, I'll try cleaning the print head to see if I can salvage what I have. And, I keep looking for a cheap laser printer. The next time I need is, for sure, the income tax filing time.


Yes, it will work..depending on how dried up the print head is, you may need to put it in a plastic container that has a lid and pour Isopropyl (rubbing alcohol available in most drug stores @$4-5), onto the screens on the inkjet printhead where the ink wells touch. 
The inks are basically printing dyes dissolved in alcohol,
for fast drying on paper. 

I get my refills from 
http://www.123inkcartridges.ca/canon-ink-cartridges/PIXMA-IP5200.html

actually I do my own refills from bulk ink I buy from them for around $7.99 or even cheaper when they are on sale.
It's definitely messier with the bulk ink injection,
as the Canon ink wells work off suction and if you open
up the sealed inkwell to atmospheric pressure, the ink
will run out on you, unless you block the inkpad hole with
a gloved finger when refilling.

In order to refill theses,you have to drill a hole in the top of the ink well, put a gloved finger on the bottom hole,where the ink pad touches the print head screen, and insert the supplied injector needle into the ink well, inject the b&w or ink colour into the ink well cartridge, then put in a rubber plug in the hole, take your finger off the hole, then clean up the cartridge with alcohol before use. 

You have to wear latex or plastic gloves so the ink doesn't stain your fingers. 
(if it gets on your fingers then some javex/warm water solution will get rid of the ink dye). 

I order enough b+w and 3 colour sets to qualify for the $50 free shipping too. Last order was 3 b&w refills sets (3 b+w refills per set) and 5 colour sets that have magenta/yello/cyan inks and a isopropyl cartridge for cleanup.

This is what the bulk refill sets look like.
B&W
http://www.123inkcartridges.ca/printer-ink-cartridge/NR_T3102BK.html
3 colour set
http://www.123inkcartridges.ca/printer-ink-cartridge/NR_T3111CMY.html

I can refill the 5 inkwells on my Canon Pixma for around $1 per complete refill. If you go to Staples you will be paying $20 or more per Canon cartridge! Even the Printwell refill centers will still be costly compared to what it will cost you, if you can do your own refills..but it can be messy and for most people that don't know how...not a pleasant experience..especially if you get any ink on your fingers.

On top of that, the Canon printers monitor the ink levels
with a chip on the ink cartridge. I don't know how to
reset those yet (but I'll figure out a way)so when the
ink starts running low..you get the "nag"popup asking
if you still want to print with low ink, and they won't
be responsible for any damage to your printer
if you refill your own...LAFF!


----------



## shanti (Dec 3, 2011)

@Carverman, 

Thanks for a detailed instructions. I was using a refilled ink cartridge which I refilled using those kit sold at Staples / Grand & Toy (it was a long time ago and don't remember). I printed many test pages but no luck. 

I found a Samsung laser for $40 online, which is not bad comparing to the cost of a new cartridge. I didn't buy a toner with it ($70) as there seems to be a cheaper alternative / sale. So, till a need of printing arises, I'll have a printer without a toner.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

shanti said:


> @Carverman,
> 
> Thanks for a detailed instructions. I was using a refilled ink cartridge which I refilled using those kit sold at Staples / Grand & Toy (it was a long time ago and don't remember). I printed many test pages but no luck.


You really have to clean the print head, align it and do the maintenance routines on it first. It's a bit of an acquired "art".  
I use Canon photo quality printers,
so I know the print head issues well enough (streaking) to know when it's time to clean the print head in alcohol.

The printer has it's own maintenance/set up routines for print head cleaning/deep cleaning,alignment and printing off test pages with registration marks to test how well the print head is working.

On a photo quality printer, these maintenance routines are necessary even if you are printing off just b&W text pages. 



> I found a Samsung laser for $40 online, which is not bad comparing to the cost of a new cartridge. I didn't buy a toner with it ($70) as there seems to be a cheaper alternative / sale. So, till a need of printing arises, I'll have a printer without a toner.


Used printers are very cheap, because most people either give up or they just decide to go out and buy the next newer model when they go on sale at Staples etc.

With inkjets..they practically give away the printer because they know that they can capitalize on ink cartridge sales at those ridiculous prices ..
$66 for a 3 colour set and $20 a piece for the b&w..
by the time you add 13% tax, you are practically at $100 for those "convient/pop in" refills.

I suppose if you don't have the time and got the money..that is the way to go..
but from the frugality perspective..you have to learn how to clean and refill the ink tanks yourself.


----------

